# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  تعريف القانون التجاري

## هيثم الفقى

جرى الفقة على تعريف القانون التجاري بأنه ذلك الجزء من القانون الخاص الذي يحكم الأعمال التجارية، ونشاط التجار في ممارسة تجارتهم.

وطبقًا للتقسيم التقليدي للقانون إلى قانون عام وقانون خاص، فإن القانون التجاري يأخذ مكانه بين فروع القانون الخاص، والقانون التجاري بهذا التعريف لا ينظم إلا فئة معينة من الأعمال هي الأعمال التجارية ولا ينطبق إلا على طائفة معينة من الأشخاص هم التجار، وهو لذلك أضيق نطاقًا من القانون المدني الذي يعتبر مثابة الشريعة العامة والمتضمن للقواعد القانونية التي تحكم بحسب الأصل الروابط القانونية بين الأفراد بصرف النظر عن صفاتهم وطبيعة أعمالهم.

وتعبير قانون تجاري Commercial Law مشتق في الأصل من كلمة تجارة Commerce، إلا أن لهذه الكلمة في المفهوم القانوني معنى يختلف عن معناها في المفهوم الإقتصادي، إذ هي لا تشمل في هذا المفهوم الأخير سوى العمليات المتعلقة بتداول الثروات وتوزيعها في حين أنها تشمل في المفهوم الأول زيادة على ذلك العمليات المتعلقة بالصناعة، ومفاد ذلك أن للتجارة في مفهوم القانون معنى أوسع وأشمل من معناها لدى علماء الإقتصاد إذ أنه لا يفرق – على عكس هؤلاء – بين التجارة والصناعة، فكل رب صناعة هو تاجر قانونًا.

*أسباب وجود القانون التجاري*

يمكن تبرير وجود قانون خاص بالتجارة ومستقل عن القانون المدني بما ينطوي عليه هذا القانون من قواعد تيسر سرعة إبرام الصفقات التجارية وتدعم الإئتمان وتقوي ضماناته.

*أولاً – السرعة:*

السرعة هي روح التجارة، إذ بخلاف الشخص غير التاجر الذي يشتري البضاعة ليستهلكها أو ليحتفظ بها وبالتالي لا يقدم على التصرف إلا بعد تروٍ وتبصر ووزن للأمور من كافة الأوجه، فإن التاجر سعيًا وراء تحقيق الكسب والإستفادة من تقلبات الأسعار وتفاديًا لتلف البضائع يقوم في كل يوم بإبرام العديد من العمليات التجارية، من هنا كانت حاجته إلى قواعد تتفق وطبيعة النشاط الذي يمارسه اي إلى قواعد أكثر مرونة وأقل شكلية من قواعد القانون المدني وذلك سواء فيما يتعلق بإبرام التصرفات القانونية واثباتها وحل ما قد ينشأ عنها من خلافات أو فيما يتعلق بتداول الحقوق التجارية.

لذلك كان من بين أهم قواعد القانون التجاري تلك القاعدة التي تقضي بحرية الإثبات في المواد التجارية، وطبقًا لهذه القاعدة يجوز اثبات التصرفات القانونية بكافة الوسائل بما في ذلك الكتابة وشهادة الشهود والقرائن والدفاتر التجارية والمراسلات والفواتير. وحرية الإثبات في المراسلات التجارية مبدأ مسلم به حتى في الدول التي تستلزم قوانينها للإثبات في المواد المدنية كتابة التصرف القانوني متى تجاوز نصابًا معينًا أو كان غير محدد القيمة.

ويترتب على حرية الإثبات في هذه المواد التجارية نتيجة بالغة الأهمية بالنسبة للتجار ألا وهي جواز ابرام الصفقات التجارية عن طريق الإتفاقات الشفهية والهاتف والبرق والتلكس.

كذلك تهتم قواعد القانون التجاري بإنهاء الخلافات المترتبة على التجارة بسرعة وبواسطة أشخاص يتوافر لديهم الإلمام بالبيئة التجارية وبقوانينها، لذلك تشجع معظم التشريعات التجارية اللجوء إلى التحكيم وتعنى في نفس الوقت بتنظيم قضاء يتخصص في المواد التجارية.

ومن مظاهر اهتمام القانون التجاري بالسرعة اهتمامه بتبسيط اجراءات تداول الحقوق الثابتة في الصكوك التجارية وهي الكمبيالة والسند الإذني والشيك، فهو يقضي بانتقال الحقوق الثابتة في هذه الصكوك بالتسليم إذا كانت لحاملها، وبالتظهير إذا كانت إذنيه، وذلك خلافًا لحوالة الحقوق الشخصية التي تستلزم في القانون المدني اتباع اجراءات معينة.

ولكن ليس معنى ذلك أن القانون التجاري خال من الشكلية، فالشركات التجارية والأوراق التجارية مثلاً تخضع لقواعد شكلية خاصة، ومع ذلك فالرأي متفق لدى شراح القانون التجاري على أن الشكلية في القانون التحاري لا تعدو أن تكون مظهرًا من مظاهر التبسيط والسرعة التي يكفلها هذا القانون إذ هي تسمح بمجرد الإطلاع على الشكل الذي يفرغ فيه التصرف، بمعرفة طبيعته وفحواه وبالتالي استبعاد كل خلال حول تكوني التصرف وتفسيره وشروطه.

*ثانيًا – الإئتمان:*

يهتم القانون التجاري بالائتمان اهتمامًا بالغًا ويتمثل الائتمان في منح المدين أجلاً للوفاء، فالتاجر غالبًا ما يحتاج إلى فترة زمنية أي إلى أجل للوفاء ولتنفيذ تعهداته، إذ هو كثيرًا ما يقوم بشراء بضائع جديدة قبل أن يتمكن من قبض ثمن البضاعة المبيعة أو من تصريفها بكاملها، ومن هنا تأتي أهمية الائتمان في الحياة التجارية وبالتالي أهمية القانون التجاري، فهو القانون الذي يحتوي على مجموعة القواعد والأنظمة التي تعنى بخلق أدوات الائتمان ومؤسساته كنظام الأوراق التجارية ونظام البنوك والشركات وفي نفس الوقت بتدعيمه وحمايته كنظام الإفلاس.

وهكذا يتضح أن السرعة والإئتمان هما أساس ومبرر وجود القانون التجاري وبالتالي استقلاله عن القانون المدني.

*تحديد نطاق القانون التجاري*

يقصد بتحديد نطاق القانون التجاري تحديد دائرة ومجال تطبيقه، فالقانون التجاري ليس إلا شريعة خاصة تقوم إلى جوار الشريعة العامة، لذا لزم أن يرسم بدقة ووضوح مجال تطبيقه.

وإذا نحن نظرنا إلى التشريعات التجارية في الدول الأخرى نجد أنها تتردد – عند تحديدها لدائرة القانون التجاري – بين نظريتين: تعرف الأولى بإسم النظرية الذاتية أو الشخصية Subjective Theory والثانية باسم النظرية الموضوعة أو المادية Objective Theory ويحسن بنا أن نعرف بإيجاز هاتين النظريتين:

أولاً: النظرية الذاتية أو الشخصية

تتخذ هذه النظرية من صفة القائمة بالعمل أساسًا لتحديد نطاق القانون التجاري. فالقانون التجاري وفقًا لهذه النظرية هو القانون الذي يحكم التجار عند ممارسة مهنتهم أو حرفتهم التجارية. لذلك تعنى هذه النظرية بتعريف التاجر وفي نفس الوقت بتحديد المهن أو الحرف التجارية.

أما غير التجار فلا شأن للقانون التجاري بهم حتى ولو قاموا ببعض الأعمال أو الحرف التي يعتبرها القانون تجارية طالما أن مباشرتهم لها لم تصل إلى درجة الإحتراف. فمن يقوم بشراء بضاعة لأجل بيعها وتحقيق الربح لا يعتبر تاجرًا ولا يخضع لأحكام القانون التجاري طلما أنه لم يتخذ من شراء السلع وإعادة بيعها بقصد الربح حرفة له. فمثل هذا الشخص يظل خاضعًا لأحكام الشريعة العامة، أي لأحكام القانون المدني.

ويؤخذ على هذه النظرية أنها تستلزم حصرًا للحرف التجارية أو على الأقل تصنيفًا قانونيًا لها الأمر الذي ليس باليسير إذ يتطلب ذلك الرجوع إلى عادات غير مستقرة وغير واضحه.

كما يعاب عليها أنها تؤدي إلى حرمان الأشخاص الذين لا يحترفون التجارة من أن يستخدموا قواعد القانون التجاري وأن يستفيدوا من مزاياه. أما ما قيل من أن هذه النظرية تؤدي إلى استغراق الحرفة لحياة التاجر، مع أن للتاجر – كسائر الأفراد – حياته المدنية ولا محل لأن تخضع أعماله الغريبة على التجارة لأحكام القانون التجاري. فإننا نلاحظ أن منطق النظرية لم يقض بتطبيق أحكام القانون التجاري على جميع أعمال التاجر وتصرفاته بل يقصر هذا التطبيق على النشاط المهني لمن يحترف التجارة.

وقد كانت النظرية الشخصية أو الذاتية أساس القانون التجاري عند ميلاده وفي بداية حياته، فقد ولد هذا القانون في القرون الوسطى كقانون خاص بطبقة التجار ومقصور عليها، ويأخذ بهذه النظرية في الوقت الحاضر القانون الألمان والقانون السويسري والقانون الإيطالي.

*ثانيا: النظرية الموضوعية أو المادية*

على عكس النظرية الشخصية تتخذ النظرية الموضوعية من طبيعة العمل أساسا لتحديد نطاق القانون التجاري. فالقانون التجاري طبقا لهذه النظرية هو قانون الأعمال التجارية. أي تلك المجموعة من الأعمال التي ينص القانون على اعتبارها تجارية بصرف النظر عن صفة أو حرفة القائم بها. فشراء بضاعة معينة بقصد إعادة بيعها وتحقيق الربح من فروق الأسعار يعتبر طبقًا لهذه النظرية عملا تجاريًا سواء كان القائم بالعمل شخصًا يحترف هذا النوع من الأعمال أم لا.

ومعنى ذلك أن هذه النظرية في تحديدها لدائرة القانون التجاري لا تنظر إلى مهنة أو صفة القائم بالعمل بل إلى العمل ذاته وما إذا كان من بين الأعمال التي ينص عليها القانون على اعتبارها تجارية. وكثيرا ما يهتدي القانون في تحديده للأعمال التجارية بالهدف من هذه الأعمال كالشراء لأجل البيع أو بموضوعها كعمليات البنوك أو بشكلها كالكمبيالة.

والتاجر طبقُا لهذه النظرية هو الشخص الذي يحترف القيام بالأعمال التجارية وهي لا تعتد بصفة التاجر إلا لكي تخضع من يكتسبها لبعض الأحكام الخاصة كامساك الدفاتر التجارية والقيد في السجل التجاري والخضوع لنظام الإفلاس واشهار النظام المالي للزواج.

ويؤخذ على هذه النظرية أنها تتطلب حصر الأعمال التجارية وتعدادها وهذا أمر عسير إذا لم يكن مستحيلاً في مجال متغير ومتطور كمجال التجارة. صحيح أن هذه المأخذ يمكن توجيهه أيضا إلى النظرية الشخصية التي تتطلب بدورها الحصر والتعداد للحرف التجارية، إلا أنه من الثابت اليوم أن حصر الحرف التجارية أسهل وايسر من حصر الأعمالالتجارية. وبالمقابل فإنها تمتاز بتوسيعها لدائرة تطبيق أحكام القانون التجاري وإن كان القضاء قد حد من هذه الميزة وذلك بتوسعه في تطبيق نظرية المدنية بالتبعية أي تلك النظرية التي تؤدي إلى فقدان العمل الصفة التجارية متى كان ضروريًا لممارسة المهنة المدنية.

*العرف التجاري والعادات التجارية*

يقصد بالعرف كمصدر من مصادر القانون مجموعة القواعد غير المكتوبة التي تنشأ من اطراد سلوك الأفراد في مسألة معينة على وجه معين مع اعتقادهم في إلزامها وضرورة احترامها.

وعليه فإن العرف التجاري ليس إلا مجموعة القواعد التي تعارف عليها التجار في تنظيم معاملاتهم التجارية مع شعورهم بإلزامها وضرورة اتباع أحكامها. وللعرف أهمية خاصة في المعاملات التجارية، فقد رأينا أن الغالبية الساحقة من قواعد القانون التجاري نشأت كعادات وأعراف درج عليها التجار قبل أن تصبح بصوصًا مكتوبة. وعلى الرغم من دخول القانون التجاري مرحلة التقنين ووفرة النصوص التشريعية في العصر الحديث، فلا يزال العرف يقوم بدور لا يمكن إغفاله في تكوين القانون التجاري وتطوير أحكامه. بل أن بعض النظم التجارية كالبيوع البحرية والحسابات الجارية والإعتمادات المستندية لا تزال محكومة بقواعد عرفية بحتة. كما أن هناك العديد من القواعد العرفية التجارية لم تدون بعد في نصوص تشريعية ومن أمثلتها افتراض التضامن بين المدينين بدين تجاري في حالة تعددها وذلك خلافا للقاعدة المدنية التي تقضي بعدم افتراض التضامن، والإكتفاء في البيع التجاري بانقاص الثمن دون الفسخ إذا ما قدم البائع للمشتري بضاعة أقل جودة من الصنف المتفق عليه، وقاعدة تطهير الدفوع في مواجهة حامل الورقة التجارية حسن النية.

والعرف قد يكون خاصا بمكان معين أو بتجارة معينة وقد يكون عاما متبعا في الدولة بأسرها وسائدا في جميع المعاملات التجارية، والعرف الخاص يغلب على العرف العام. وكثيرًا ما يكون العرف التجاري دوليًا كما هو الشأن في المسائل البحرية.

وفي حالة قيام تعارض بين النصوص التجارية والعرف التجاري، فلا صعوبة في الأمر إذ يجب دائما تغليب النصوص التجارية الآمرة على العرف، وهذا الأخير على النصوص التجارية المفسرة.

*نظرية الأعمال التجارية والتاجر

أولاً – أهمية التفرقة بين العمل التجاري والعمل المدني*

ترجع أهمية التفرقة بين العمل التجاري والعمل المدني إلى أن القانون قد خص العمل التجاري – في ذاته وبصرف النظر عن صفة القائم به – ببعض الأحكام التي تختلف سواء من حيث قواعد الإختصاص القضائي وقواعد الإثبات أم من حيث القواعد الموضوعية المتعلقة بالإلتزامات عن القواعد التي تحكم العمل المدني. وتعرف هذه الأحكام عادة بإسم النظام القانوني للأعمال التجاري.
*
الإختصاص القضائي
*
يوجد في بعض البلاد كفرنسا قضاء خاص بالمنازعات المتعلقة بالأعمال التجارية يعرف بإسم القضاء التجاري، ويشترك في هذا القضاء أعضاء من التجار تنتخبهم الغرفة التجارية. ولا شك في أن تمثيل التجار في القضاء التجاري قصد من ربط هذا القضاء بالواقع العملي فالتجار أدرى من غيرهم بأعراف التجارة ومقتضياتها، وليس أدل على نجاح هذا النوع من القضاء في فرنسا انتشاره في جميع أرجاء البلاد وتقدر المحاكم التجارية حاليًا بنحو مائتين وثلاثين محكمة.

ولكن ما هو المعيار الذي يسترشد به القاضي للكشف عن تجارية بعض الأعمال الإقتصادية التي لم ينص عليها القانون. لقد اختلف الفقهاء حول تحديد هذا المعيار، فأسسه البعض على اعتبارات اقتصادية بينما أرجعه البعض الآخر إلى أسس قانونية. وأهم المعايير الإقتصادية نظرية المضاربة ونظرية التداول، وأهم المعايير القانونية نظرية الحرفة ونظرية المشروع أو المقاولة.
*
المعايير الإقتصادية

1- نظرية المضاربة*

تعتمد هذه النظرية في تحديدها لماهية العمل التجاري على فكرة المضاربة أي السعي إلى تحقيق الربح المادي، فالمضاربة من سمات التجارة التي تسمح بتمييزها عن المهنة المدنية. والمضاربة تشمل حسب هذه النظرية كل ما من شأنه تحقيق منفعة مادية ولا تقتصر على الأعمال التي تنطوي على الصدفة والمخاطرة وحدها.

وقد أخذ القضاء الفرنسي بهذه النظرية في العديد من أحكامها كما طبقها المشرع نفسه حينما حاول تمييز الشركات التجارية عن الجمعيات. كما أخذ بها المشرع العراقي في قانون التجارة رقم 60 لعام 1943 وان كان عدل عنها أخيرا في القانون الجديد رقم 149 لسنة 1970. ويعتمد قانون التجارة الحالي في الكويت على هذه النظرية كأساس لتمييز العمل التجاري عن العمل المدني.

ويؤخذ على هذه النظرية أن المضاربة لا تقتصر على العمل التجاري وحده بل تكاد تكون ملازمة لكل عمل انساني، فأصحاب المهن الحرة كالطبيب والمهندس والمحامي يسعون إلى تحقيق ربح مادي، كما أن المزارع يسعى أيضا إلى الحصول على كسب مادي، وبالتالي فإن الأخذ بهذه النظرية سيؤدي إلى اضفاء الصفة التجارية على أعمال مدنية بحتة.

كما يعاب على هذه النظرية عجزها عن تفسير بعض الأعمال التي يعتبرها القانون تجارية رغم عدم توافر قصد المضاربة فيها كسحب الكمبيالات أو تظهيرها أو ضمان أحد الموقعين عليها ولو لم يكن الهدف منه جلب منفعة مادية، يضاف غلى ذلك أنها لا تفسر احتفاظ عمل التجار بتجاريته رغم بيع البضاعة بسعر التكلفة أو بخسارة.

وهكذا يتضح أنه لا يمكن الأخذ بنظرية المضاربة وحدها كأساس للتفرقة بين العمل المدنى والعمل التجاري فهي واسعة من ناحية وضيقة من ناحية أخرى.
*
2- نظرية التداول*

تذهب هذه النظرية إلى القول بأن التجارة تكمن في الوساطة في تداول السلع والنقود والصكوك في الزمان والمكان، وبأن العمل التجاري هو العمل الذي يسعى إلى تسهيل تداول هذه الثروات من وقت خروجها من يد المنتج إلى حين استقرارها في يد المستهلك.

وتطبيقًا لذلك يعتبر عملاً تجاريا شراء صاحب المصنع المواد الأولية ليحولها إلى سلع صالحة للإستهلاك. وعمل الناقل الذي يتولى نقل السلع من مكان لآخر، وعمل تاجر الجملة الذي يشتري السلع ليبيعها لتاجر التجزئة، وبيعها من قبل هذا الأخير للمستهلك وكذلك عمليات السمسرة والوكالة بالعمولة والتأمين والبنوك والأوراق التجارية.

وعلى العكس من ذلك لا يعتبر عملا تجاريا وفقا لهذه النظرية العمل الذي يتناول هذه الثروات وهي في حالة ركود واستقرار كعمل المنتج الأول للسلعة من مصدرها الطبيعي وشراء المستهلك لها.

ويؤخذ على هذه الطريقة أن الوساطة في التداول إذا لم تقترن بقصد المضاربة وتحقيق الربح فإنها تخرج من نطاق القانون التجاري، فنشاط الجمعيات التعاونية لا يعتبر عملا تجاريا متى اقتصرت هذه الجمعيات على البيع لأعضائها بسعر التكلفة.

كما يعاب على هذه النظرية أنها لا تتفق والإتجاه الحديث في القانون التجاري، فالصناعات الإستخراجية والعمليات المتعلقة بالعقارالت تعتبر وفقًا لمنطوق هذه النظرية أعمالاً مدنية مع أن معظم التشريعات اليوم تميل إلى إضفاء الصفة التجارية عليها.

ال*معايير القانونية

1- نظرية الحرفة
*
يذهب الفقه الحديث إلى أنه يجب طرح المعايير الإقتصادية جانبًا والبحث عن معيار قانوني يمكن بواسطته كشف صفة التجارية في أحد عناصر العمل القانوني ذاته.

ويرى هذا الفقه في فكرة الحرفة أساسًا قانونيا صالحا لتمييز العمل التجاري عن العمل المدني، فالعمل يعتبر تجاريا متى كان متعلقًا بمزاولة حرفة تجارية ومدنيًا إذا لم يكن متعلقًا بمزاولة الحرفة التجارية حتى ولو كان القائم به تاجرًا.

ويترتب على هذه النظرية أن تصبح التفرقة بين الأعمال التجارية بطبيعتها والأعمال التجارية بالتبعية عديمة الفائدة لأن الأعمال التجارية حسب منطوق هذه النظرية هي جميع الأعمال التي تقع بمناسبة الحرفة التجارية، فلا توجد إذن أعمال تجارية بطبيعتها وأخرى بالتبعية فالشراء لأجل البيع والذي يعتبر في التشريعات التجارية القائمة من الأعمال التجارية بطبيعتها، يعتبر عملا مدنيا متى وقع بمناسبة مهنة مدنية، ومثال ذلك قيام صاحب المدرسة الداخلية بشراء أغذية بقصد إعادة بيعها لتلاميذه فالشراء هنا يعتبر عملا مدنيا لأنه لم يقع بمناسبة حرفة تجارية.

ويؤخذ على هذه النظرية أنها تتطلب حصرا للحرف التجارية أو على الأقل وضع ضابط للتفرقة بين الحرفة التجارية والحرفة المدنية، فهي والحال كذلك تصلح كأساس لتشريع مستقل ولكنها لا تفيدنا كثيرا في مجال التفرقة بين العمل التجاري والعمل المدني طبقا للتشريع القائم والذي يأخذ بفكرة العمل التجاري المنفرد كالشراء لأجل البيع والتعامل بالأوراق التجارية والسمسرة وأعمال البنوك والتجارة البحرية.

*2- نظرية المقاولة أو المشروع
*
وتتخذ هذه النظرية من الحرفة أساسا لها، ولكنها ترى أن النصر المميز والدال على وجود الحرفة هو عنصر المشروع أو المقاولة. أي تكرار القيام بالعمل وممارسته بصورة معتادة.
*
الأعمال التجارية الأصلية
*
يقصد بالأعمال التجارية الأصلية تلك الأعمال التي نص نظام المحكمة التجارية على تجاريتها صراحة واعتبرت كذلك بطريق القياس وهي تنقسم إلى قسمين: أعمال تجارية منفردة وهي تلك الأعمال التي تعتبر تجارية ولو وقعت منفردة ومن شخص لا يحترف القيام بها، وأعمال تجارية بطريق المقاولة وهي تلك الأعمال التي لا تعتبر تجارية إلا إذا بوشرت على سبيل الإحتراف أو المقاولة.
*
أولاً – الأعمال التجارية المنفردة
*
يضفي نظام المحكمة التجارية الصفة التجارية على مجموعة من الأعمال ولو وقعت لمرة واحدة وبصرف النظر عن القائم بها تاجرًا أم غير تاجر. وهذه المجموعة تشمل الشراء لأجل البيع والأوراق التجارية وأعمال الصرف والبنوك والسمسرة وأعمال التجارة البحرية.

ا*لشراء لأجل البيع
*
يضع نظام المحكمة التجارية الشراء لأجل البيع في مقدمة الأعمال التجارية المنفردة، فتنص الفقرة (أ) علىأنه يعتبر عملاً تجاريًا "كل شراء بضاعة أو غلال من مأكولات وغيرها لأجل بيعها بحالها أو بعد صناعة وعمل فيها".

وباستقراء هذا النص يتضح أن هناك ثلاثة شروط ينبغي توافرها لكي يعتبر الشراء لأجل البيع عملاء تجاريا وهي: أن يكون هناك شراء، وأن يكون محل الشراء منقولا، وأن يكون هذا الشراء من أجل إعادة البيع لتحقيق الربح.
*
الشرط الأول: الشراء
*
يقصد بالشراء هنا المعنى الواسع بحيث يشمل كل كسب ملكية شيء بمقابل، سواء كان هذا المقابل نقديا كما في عقد البيع أو عينيا كما في عقد المقايضة.

وعليه فمن يبيع شيئا لم يسبق له شراؤه وانما اكتسب ملكيته عن طريق الإرث أو الهبة أو الوصية يعتبر عمله مدنيا.

ويترتب على شرط الشراء استبعاد بعض الأنشطة الهامة من نطاق القانون التجاري كالنشاط الزراعة والصناعة الإستخراجية والإنتاج الذهني.
*
1- النشاط الزراعي
*
تنص معظم التشريعات على استبعاد النشاط الزراعي من نطاق القانون التجاري، ولعل السبب في ذلك يرجع غلى أن الزراعة سابقة تاريخيا في ظهورها على التجارة، وإلى أن القانون المدني قد تكوّن من أجلها فلا يمكن أن نتتزم من نطاقه، هذا فضلا عن أن المزارعين يكونون طبقة اجتماعية منفصلة تماما في عاداتها وتقاليدها عن طبقة التجار.

*2- الصناعات الإستخراجية
*
ويقصد بالصناعات الإستخراجية استخراج المواد الأولية مباشرة من باطن الأرض أو قاع البحر، ومثالها استخراج البترول من الآبار والمعادن من المناجم وقطع الأحجار واستغلال العيون المعدنية وصيد الأسماك واللالىء وغير ذلك.

وتعتبر الصناعات الإستخراجية من الأعمال المدنية التي لا يمتد إليها حكم القانون التجاري بحجة أنها أعمال لم يسبقها شراء وأنها لا تعدو أن تكون نوعا من الإستغلال العقاري، ولكن هذه الحجة غير مقنعة لأن الصناعة الإستخراجية تنطوي على بيع لمنقولات، وقد رأينا أن القانون يعتبر الصناعة نوعا من التجارة، وذلك فإنه ليس هناك ما يبرر اقصاء الصناعة الإستخراجية من نطاق القانون التجاري.
*
الإنتاج الفكري والمهن الحرة:
*
لا يعتبر استغلال ثمار الفكر وما تجود به القريحة من قبيل الأعمال التجارية فقيام المؤلف ببيع مؤلفه والمخترع باستغلال اختراعه والفنان ملحنا كان أو مغنيا أو رساما أو نحاتا ببيع مقطوعته الموسيقية أو لوحته الفنية أو تمثاله يعتبر عملا مدنيا سواء قاموا بهذا العمل بأنفسهم أم عهدوا به إلى الغير.

وعلى العكس من ذلك يعتبر عمل الوسيط الذي يقدم عمل المؤلف أو المخترع أو الفنان إلى الجمهور عملا تجاريا لأنه يهدف إلى المضاربة من وراء قيامه بالعمل. فالناشر مثلا يعتبر عمله تجاريا لأنه يشتري حق التأليف بقصد البيع وتحقيق الربح، ويؤخذ بنفس الحل فيما يتعلق بأنواع الإنتاج الفكري الأخرى فقيام المغني أو الملحن أو المصور أو الرسام أو النحات ببيع ثمار عمله بنفسه أو بواسطة الغير يعتبر عملا مدنيا حتى ولو قام بالاستعانة بخدمات عدد قليل من العمال أو استخدم بعض الآلات الضرورية لعمله، أما من يقوم بنشر هذه الأعمال الفنية فيعتبر عمله تجاريا لأنه يشتري ثمار انتاج الفنان لنشره وبيه بقصد تحقيق الربح.

كذلك لا تعتبر ممارسة الأعمال الحرة من قبيل الأعمال التجارية، لأن أصحابها إنما يستغلون ملكاتهم الفكرية وما حصلوا عليه من علم وفن وخبرة، فضلا عن قيام هذه المهن على الثقة الشخصية التي يضعها العملاء في شخص من يمارس المهنة، كما أن الخدمات التي يقدمها أصحاب هذه الفئة من المهن لا تنطوي على شراء سابق.

ويدخل في نطاق المهن الحرة المحاماة والطب والهندسة والمحاسبة والتعليم وغير ذلك مما يستقر عليه العرف، ويلاحظ أن أصحاب المهن الحرة لا يحصلون على أرباح بل على مقابل أتعاب للخدمات التي يقدمونها.

وإذا اقترنت ممارسة المهنة الحرة ببعض الأعمال التجارية كالشراء لأجل البيع فيجب الأخذ بمعيار النشاط الرئيسي، وتطبيقًا لذلك فقد استقر القضاء الفرنسي على القول بأن قيام الطبيب بشراء وبيع الأدوية لمرضاه في الأماكن النائيه التي لا يوجد بها صيدليات لا يعتبر عملا تجاريا، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لطبيب الأسنان الذي يبيع لمرضاه الاشياء اللازمة للعلاج كالأسنان الصناعية.
*
الشرط الثاني: أن يكون محل الشراء منقولاً
*
يتطلب نظام المحكمة التجارية أن يكون محل الشراء "بضاعة أو غلالاً من مأكولات وغيرها". وواضح أن هذه الفقرة تشير إلى المنقولات المادية، ومع ذلك فالرأي مستقر لدى الشراح في الدول الأخرى على أنه يجب تفسير مثل هذا النص تفسيرا واسعا بحيث يشمل إلى جانب المنقولات المادية المنقولات المعنوية كالأوراق المالية (الأسهم والسندات) وحقوق الملكية الأدبية والفنية والعلامات التجارية وبراءات الإختراع والمحل التجاري، بل أكثر من ذلك يفسر مثل هذا النص على أنه يشمل ما يسمى بالمنقولات بحسب المآل، فيعتبر تجاريا شراء منزل بقصد هدمه وبيع أنقاضه وكذلك الأشجار بقصد قطعها وبيعها أخشابًا.
*
الشرط الثالث: قصد إعادة البيع أو التأجير لتحقيق الربح
*
يجب لاعتبار شراء المنقول عملاً تجاريا أن يكون قد تم بقصد إعادة البيع ويجب أن تكون نية البيع معاصرة لعملية الشراء، وعليه فإن من يشتري منقولا بقصد استعماله أو الإحتفاظ به ثم يعدل عن رأيه فيقوم ببيعه فإن عمله يعتبر مدنيا حتى لو حقق ربحا وذلك لانتفاء نية البيع وقت الشراء.

وعلى العكس من ذلك يعتبر شراء المنقول تجاريا متى تم بقصد اعادة البيع حتى ولو عدل الشخص بعد ذلك عن موقفه فقام باستهلاكه أو بالإحتفاظ به لنفسه.

ولا يشترط أن يباع المنقول بحالته وقت الشراء إذ من الجائز أن يقع البيع على المنقول بعد تحويله أو صنعه كشراء الحبوب وتحويلها إلى دقيق وشراء الأقطان وغزلها ونسجها. كما لا يشترط من ناحية أخرى سبق الشراء على البيع إذ يجوز أن يقع البيع أولا ثم يليه الشراء بل أن هذا وضع مألوف في التجارة وبخاصة في عمليات البورصة.
*
الأوراق التجارية
*
يمكن تعريف الأوراق التجارية بأنها محررات شكلية تتطلب لصحتها بيانات معينة حددها القانون قابلة للتداول بالطرق التجارية، تثمل حقا شخصيا موضوعه مبلغ معين من النقود واجب الدفع في وقت معين أو قابل للتعيين، ويسهل تحويلها فورا إلى نقود بخصمها لدى البنوك وباستعمالها في تسوية الديون.

والأوراق التجارية في القانون هي الكمبيالة والسند لأمر والشيك.
*
أ- الكمبيالة
*
هي صك مكتوب وفق شكل حدده القانون، يتضمن أمرا من شخص يسمى الساحب (وهو الدائن) إلى شخص يسمى المسحوب عليه (وهو المدين) بأن يدفع مبلغا معينا من النقود في تاريخ معين أو قابل للتعيين لشخص ثالث أو لأمر هذا الشخص الذي يسمى بالمستفيد.

ويطلق على الكمبيالة اسم سند الحوالة وأحيانا السفتجة. 

*ب- السند لأمر أو السند الإذني* صك مكتوب وفق شكل حدده القانون يتضمن تعهد شخص يسمى المحرر (وهو المدين) بأن يدفع مبلغا معينا من النقود في تاريخ معين أو قابل للتعيين لشخص آخر أو لأمر هذا الشخص الذي يسمى المستفيد (وهو الدائن).

*ج- الشيك
*
الشيك صك مكتوب وفق شكل حدده القانون يتضمن أمرا من شخص يسمى الساحب أو المحرر إلى شخص آخر يسمى المسحوب عليه "بنك" بأن يدفع مبلغا ماليا معينا من النقود بمجرد الإطلاع لشخص ثالث أو لأمر هذا الشخص أو لحامل الصك أو لأمر الساحب نفسه.

----------

